# A Statement on the Future of KKF Massdrops



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Apr 29, 2022)

Hello all:

Hope everyone’s been well.

As some of you have noticed, the massketeers have been away for a few months now. After a wildly successful third drop, this time off has given us the opportunity to think about the future of the KKF Massdrop (read: the craziest things we can come up with for the next mass-drop).

After much internal discussion as well as conversations with a wide list of smiths, we’ve decided on 4 possible directions:


Release a limited drop of ultra-high-end cutlery - meaning crazy priced Rolls Royce of knives
Expand to Japan and commission a custom offering - get a legendary master to create something completely unique for KKF
Hold a high price-value “mini-drop” for an up-and-coming smith
Continue to work with incredible, hard to find western smiths who make the fabulous knives all of you lust after

Now, questions may begin to form in your Massdrop-deprived minds…
Is this actually what we’re going to do?
And are we going to do all four - in that order - or maybe at the same time?

Who knows.
What we do know is that y’all better start putting in some overtime, opening up a lemonade stand, and selling off some of your children, because *Massdrop IV is coming. *


Peace and Love,
@RockyBasel and @nakiriknaifuwaifu


PS: Yes, the Xerxes drop is still suspended until further notice.
PPS: Yes, it's Chelsea Miller


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 29, 2022)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> PPS: Yes, it's Chelsea Miller


BBBOOOOOOOO!!! 

LLLIIIAAAARRRR!!!!!






BBBOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Justinv (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m still voting for dammy DevinT with Larrin steel.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Apr 29, 2022)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> PPS: Yes, it's Chelsea Miller



In for 4.


----------



## Ruso (Apr 29, 2022)

Bring on those glamour cheese graters, hell yeah!


----------



## Ruso (Apr 29, 2022)

Doublepost


----------



## pjheff (Apr 29, 2022)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Release a limited drop of ultra-high-end cutlery - meaning crazy priced Rolls Royce of knives
> Expand to Japan and commission a custom offering - get a legendary master to create something completely unique for KKF
> Hold a high price-value “mini-drop” for an up-and-coming smith
> Continue to work with incredible, hard to find western smiths who make the fabulous knives all of you lust after



4, 3, 1, 2


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 29, 2022)

LLLIIIAAAARRRR!!!!!


----------



## ModRQC (Apr 29, 2022)

I like 2... Well I'd just like to see the quality on repetition compared to what Dalman and Kamon offered... and the price it would sell at!


----------



## ModRQC (Apr 29, 2022)

And I think they should be Nakiris...


----------



## rob (Apr 29, 2022)

1&4


----------



## pleue (Apr 29, 2022)

nakiri drop please or some 270+ offerings?


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 29, 2022)

Cleaver drop, please and thank you.


----------



## esoo (Apr 29, 2022)

Nakagawa Blue honyaki + Myojin sharpening + Forty Ounce polish + JoBone handle = KKF Kaiju.


----------



## ModRQC (Apr 29, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Cleaver drop, please and thank you.



You mean a Chinese cleaver made by any maker but out from China?

No no it's just that we have to be clear.


----------



## ModRQC (Apr 29, 2022)

esoo said:


> Nakagawa Blue honyaki + Myojin sharpening + Forty Ounce polish + JoBone handle = KKF Kaiju.



Are you suggesting NKW and RB could overpower vendors buying power with Konosuke? Hey, that seems like another thing I'd like to see the outcome of!


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 29, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> You mean a Chinese cleaver made by any maker but out from China?
> 
> No no it's just that we have to be clear.


Verrrrrry true.
Whiskey, not bourbon. Sparkling wine, not champagne. Chinese style cleaver, not CCK 1101.


----------



## esoo (Apr 29, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Cleaver drop, please and thank you.



A MagnaCut cleaver clad in some form of @DevinT Damascus would surely be pretty unique.


----------



## esoo (Apr 29, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Are you suggesting NKW and RB could overpower vendors buying power with Konosuke? Hey, that seems like another thing I'd like to see the outcome of!



Both Nakagawa and Myojin work independently of Konosuke so need to "overpower" anybody. 

Biggest issue about this idea is if Nakagawa actually forges blades that heavy. Not sure of his style


----------



## tostadas (Apr 29, 2022)

4,3,1,2.


----------



## McMan (Apr 29, 2022)

4, 3, 2, 1--though I don't think you asked us to vote 

But, as usual, keep up the great work! And hats off for all of the effort and organizing that you guys put into these. Much appreciated.


----------



## esoo (Apr 29, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Are you suggesting NKW and RB could overpower vendors buying power with Konosuke? Hey, that seems like another thing I'd like to see the outcome of!



Well doing a quick google came up with this, so the first part of equation does exist Satoshi Nakagawa Blue#2 Honyaki Gyuto 240mm


----------



## timebard (Apr 29, 2022)

3+4 > 2 > 1

Kudos to the massketeers for keeping the goodies coming!


----------



## ethompson (Apr 29, 2022)

Gimme a rentetsu clad gyuto


----------



## blokey (Apr 29, 2022)

4 or 2, maybe we can get actually well made TFs.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 29, 2022)

BBBOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 29, 2022)

blokey said:


> 4 or 2, maybe we can get actually well made TFs.


Yo-handled?


----------



## blokey (Apr 29, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Yo-handled?


With no panel gap and actual straight grind!


----------



## ModRQC (Apr 29, 2022)

Wait wait wait...

With my two last TFs I had an actual straight grind... with the first my grind was straight with everything, and with the second my grind was... with everything but different.


----------



## captaincaed (Apr 29, 2022)

I'd love to see an up and comer get some action, but I suspect 4 is most likely


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 30, 2022)

ModRQC said:


> Wait wait wait...
> 
> With my two last TFs I had an actual straight grind... with the first my grind was straight with everything, and with the second my grind was... with everything but different.


How many yo-handled ones with nicely fitting scales that weren't notched to fit the wonky tang?


----------



## JanSubrt (Apr 30, 2022)

Did not know about Chelsea Miller…


----------



## Knivperson (Apr 30, 2022)

Wooohoo.. Im in.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 30, 2022)

I'm all for the cheap stuff because I'mpoor and Dutch.


----------



## Naftoor (Apr 30, 2022)

The recent modern cooking auction made me realize my knife budget is a little below some other folks  So I’d vote for 3 or 4. 2 could be interesting, although my vote would be to get watanabe to make a run of Ku blades to let people relive the glory of his monster blades


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 30, 2022)

There is a Hattori KD „mass drop“ on BST which qualifies as 3 out of your 4 choices, no?!


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken (Apr 30, 2022)

4 - 3 - 2 - 1
Not that you asked for votes……
Ditto on interest in Larrin’s new steels.


----------



## Reptyle (Apr 30, 2022)

It's exciting to see the mass drops coming back! I'm hoping to finally get on on one of these. 

I would love to see a DT in magnacut, but wouldn't mind something from Bazes, Jean Jose Tritz or Milan Gravier!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 30, 2022)

Rainbow Damascus Serbian Cleaver?


----------



## Delat (Apr 30, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> The recent modern cooking auction made me realize my knife budget is a little below some other folks  So I’d vote for 3 or 4. 2 could be interesting, although my vote would be to get watanabe to make a run of Ku blades to let people relive the glory of his monster blades



I like how it starts off at $700, $800, then boom somebody drops the hammer with $1800. I think it’s at 2100 euros now.

Seeing those prices for a kamon makes me love our massketeers even more for getting him onboard for the last drop.


----------



## Naftoor (Apr 30, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Rainbow Damascus Serbian Cleaver?



I second this. But I sometimes need to zest lemons for my dishes when I’m cooking gourmet dishes on a tree stump in 4k60fps in the woods. Can we get the cleaver made by Chelsea Miller so I can have an easily sharpenable carbon steel rasp built in?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 30, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> I second this. But I sometimes need to zest lemons for my dishes when I’m cooking gourmet dishes on a tree stump in 4k60fps in the woods. Can we get the cleaver made by Chelsea Miller so I can have an easily sharpenable carbon steel rasp built in?



Next level brilliance right there.

Find a way to attach Guy Fieri or Alton Brown to this project and as the old saying goes, Katie bar the door!


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 30, 2022)

Delat said:


> I like how it starts off at $700, $800, then boom somebody drops the hammer with $1800. I think it’s at 2100 euros now.
> 
> Seeing those prices for a kamon makes me love our massketeers even more for getting him onboard for the last drop.


Sure. But I think this particular knife has NOTHING to do with any other KAMON. I think it was meant as a collectors item and this also explains the price. I doubt it will be used… Craftmanship is sweet from both KAMON and Philipp Mann and now the battle is on…


----------



## LostHighway (Apr 30, 2022)

I'd be very interest in option 3 depending on the maker(s) and specs. Option 2 would be interesting especially in Aogami from Togashi or Y. Tanaka and a revered sharpener but I don't think their existing dealer network will be friendly to this option. Option 4 is also fine, price and specs dependent. Option 1 I have issues with not only because I probably can't afford it but because it turns a tool into something dangerously close to an article of conspicuous consumption without actually improving functionality (and sometimes making it worse). If you feel the need to flex there are many other options.

My personal biases remain in place: (assuming a gyuto) 220 - 230mm lengths, wa handle, significant distal taper, heel height not to exceed 54mm, very thin tip, thin behind the edge,... also not in the really simple steels. MagnaCut, Z-Wear/CruWear, ApexUltra, A2, 52100, CruForge V, AEB-L, 14C28N are all vastly preferable IMO to the just C + Mn alloys. The 1.2519, Aogami 1 & 2, V Toku2 class wouldn't be my among my very top choices but I'd definitely prefer them to the Shirogami/1095 class.
Edit: 26C3 or 135Cr3 also preferable to the just C + Mn steels but again, not among my top choices.


----------



## Justinv (Apr 30, 2022)

For option #2 I suggest a batch of Watanabe nakiri with stunning fit and finish. No plastic handles, no KU.


----------



## Delat (Apr 30, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> Sure. But I think this particular knife has NOTHING to do with any other KAMON. I think it was meant as a collectors item and this also explains the price. I doubt it will be used… Craftmanship is sweet from both KAMON and Philipp Mann and now the battle is on…



I see what you’re saying and agree it’s a very special collector’s item. But it wouldn’t fetch those prices without his name attached to the project (Dao Vua special edition anyone?). I was also implying the auction shows that kamon probably had more profitable ways to spend his time than the massdrop, but our massketeers managed to bring him onboard for it anyway (option 4 - incredible, hard to find Western smiths).

And I guess my preference also comes through - options 3 and 4 appeal to me to the most.


----------



## RockyBasel (Apr 30, 2022)

All great ideas - keep am coming!

But hold on to your seats, it’s going to be a wild ride with these mass-babies


----------



## NBrewster (Apr 30, 2022)

All amazing

I'm in for any of them and if I miss again I'm just going to cry myself to sleep until the next.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 30, 2022)

RockyBasel said:


> All great ideas - keep am coming!
> 
> But hold on to your seats, it’s going to be a wild ride with these mass-babies


Murray Kato?


----------



## RockyBasel (Apr 30, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Murray Kato?



TF, Shig, and Trey


----------



## Bodine (Apr 30, 2022)

taps foot


----------



## Up_dog128 (Apr 30, 2022)

My 2 cents (not that it really matters since I'm not likely to get on the list and it's pretty clear this ball is already rollng):
4. Yanick
2. or 3. Many choices out there
1. booo
I'd also be really into seeing something in a PM steel with a 225mm option

Or even better, this is an all of the above, choose-your-own-adventure type situation, which would allow more of us to get in on it.


----------



## bahamaroot (Apr 30, 2022)

Devin Thomas in Larrin's Magnacut, what could top that?! I'd be all over it!


----------



## pleue (Apr 30, 2022)

I'd think Markin could pull of something really special. I love my half S-grind nakiri from him. I'd also love to see a halcyon or the9 or catchside. 

Milan, Yanick, Maillet, Raquin all seem like they'd be a good choice as well if they're up for it (I've never used any except raquin but I lump them kind of together most definitely unfairly.)

Kipp, HSC?, Devin, etc. don't seem like they have the capacity though maybe Hoss's health has improved but he's already done the ITK series which kinda fits this bill.

Someone who skews very high price point would be interesting if they did a more utilitarian knife but I don't know that it fits their ethos. Haburn, Nguyen, Lisch/Rader/Burke come to mind.


----------



## PeterL (Apr 30, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> Devin Thomas in Larrin's Magnacut, what could top that?! I'd be all over it!



This would be it for me I think


----------



## Hockey3081 (Apr 30, 2022)

PeterL said:


> This would be it for me I think



While I’d love me a DT, I can’t speak for him but I don’t think Mr. Thomas is producing like he used to so I wouldn’t hold my breath for a DT mass drop. Though if he was amenable, I’d be in.




pleue said:


> Someone who skews very high price point would be interesting if they did a more utilitarian knife but I don't know that it fits their ethos. Haburn, Nguyen, Lisch/Rader/Burke come to mind.



Would love a mass drop Haburn!


----------



## Delat (Apr 30, 2022)

Hmmmmmm…..


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Apr 30, 2022)

Delat said:


> Hmmmmmm…..
> 
> View attachment 177414


@RockyBasel we need a trademark 

By the way, for new folks like @mgardiner who may be wondering what a massdrop is - I suggest checking out the most recent drop (Massdrop III - Kamon). Really great example of who we are/what we're about. 

Cheers,
nkw


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 30, 2022)

Delat said:


> Hmmmmmm…..
> 
> View attachment 177414


BBBOOOOOOOO!!!! LLLIIIAAAARRRR!!!!


----------



## DevinT (May 1, 2022)

How many knives in a drop?

Hoss


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (May 1, 2022)

DevinT said:


> How many knives in a drop?
> 
> Hoss


a sharp, sharp rectangle has dropped you a message on IG


----------



## blokey (May 1, 2022)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> a sharp, sharp rectangle has dropped you a message on IG


Now this is exciting!


----------



## ModRQC (May 1, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> How many yo-handled ones with nicely fitting scales that weren't notched to fit the wonky tang?



Only thing I'd have to say to that is did you read the quote you replied to properly?


----------



## ModRQC (May 1, 2022)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> a sharp, sharp rectangle has dropped you a message on IG



Oh this is getting straight griiiinding all of my gears in a good way. MagnaCut, father HT/grind on son's absurdly potent creation. And I say absurdly because what Larrin basically says is he just went exploring a world dedicated to kitchen knives in a universe entirely not so dedicated into it at all if ever and then of rather poor and outdated composition to benefits. Winking here to respectful and interesting research on VG-10 and SG2 that still, cutting to the chase, were not so positive but for initial excitment of looking at steels primarily patented for knives and/or patented in the early for that purpose.


----------



## Reptyle (May 1, 2022)

This thread has just gotten even more exciting. 

I am refusing to get my hopes up yet though.


----------



## HansCaravan (May 1, 2022)

Boss Hoss knife drop?!?!?! Dare we dream? 

Even if that doesn't happen what about a collab with Uwe Mattern?


----------



## Sdo (May 1, 2022)

HansCaravan said:


> Boss Hoss knife drop?!?!?! Dare we dream?
> 
> Even if that doesn't happen what about a collab with Uwe Mattern?


+1 on Uwe Mattern.

I can't seem to find anything on sale from him. Would love to have and try one.


----------



## RockyBasel (May 1, 2022)

Sdo said:


> +1 on Uwe Mattern.
> 
> I can't seem to find anything on sale from him. Would love to have and try one.


Uwe Mattern +25 knives - would make for a great mass-drop. But how do you get in touch with him


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 1, 2022)

Personally, I think it would be cool to engage one of the lesser known but active KKF makers. I know capacity might be a concern. I just like the idea of giving them a bump, likely opening the affordability range up to more members, and getting something earlier in the maker's career. Who knows where they'll be in a few years right?

Maybe get a discreet and tasteful "KKF - 2022" stamp or something.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2022)

Justinv said:


> For option #2 I suggest a batch of Watanabe nakiri with stunning fit and finish. No plastic handles, no KU.



But then it wouldn't be a Wat...


----------



## Troopah_Knives (May 1, 2022)

Mass drop in sanmai NioMax!


----------



## Jason183 (May 1, 2022)

I heard the Magnacut is the next new big thing. Very looking forward to try. +1 if it’s DevinT+Magnacut


----------



## jedy617 (May 1, 2022)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hello all:
> 
> Hope everyone’s been well.
> 
> ...


2,1,4,3


----------



## jedy617 (May 1, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> 2,1,4,3


Also give magnacut if western!! Devin T would be sweet.


----------



## k7598 (May 1, 2022)

Good news, hope I won't miss this one


----------



## Knivperson (May 1, 2022)

bahamaroot said:


> Devin Thomas in Larrin's Magnacut, what could top that?! I'd be all over it!


Apex Ultra instead, maybe?


----------



## jedy617 (May 1, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> Apex Ultra instead, maybe?


Magnacut has better edge retention and tougher so I think that's a better option. Plus I think it's cooler that Devin's son designed the steel


----------



## Knivperson (May 1, 2022)

Kippington hook grind


----------



## Knivperson (May 1, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> Magnacut has better edge retention and tougher so I think that's a better option. Plus I think it's cooler that Devin's son designed the steel


Larrin is involved in ApexUltra as well:

Team | Apex Ultra (apexultrasteel.com)


----------



## jedy617 (May 1, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> Larrin is involved in ApexUltra as well:
> 
> Team | Apex Ultra (apexultrasteel.com)


Forgot about that, but magnacut is all larrin, sounds like he more advised on apex ultra. Regardless I'd be happy with it as well but I think magnacut just had better properties


----------



## Naftoor (May 1, 2022)

Apex ultra sounds really interesting actually since Larrin is involved with it. Hadn’t heard about it before except furtive whispers and rumors of a larrin steel designed for forging. 

I don’t personally care whether a kitchen knife is stainless or not given how many top end knives are some form of non-stainless already (unlike pocket knives) and unlike magnacut not needing to have diamond stones for any moderate repair work would be nice.


----------



## DevinT (May 1, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> Larrin is involved in ApexUltra as well:
> 
> Team | Apex Ultra (apexultrasteel.com)


Larrin developed ApexUltra for the other two guys involved in the project.

Hoss


----------



## jedy617 (May 1, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> Apex ultra sounds really interesting actually since Larrin is involved with it. Hadn’t heard about it before except furtive whispers and rumors of a larrin steel designed for forging.
> 
> I don’t personally care whether a kitchen knife is stainless or not given how many top end knives are some form of non-stainless already (unlike pocket knives) and unlike magnacut not needing to have diamond stones for any moderate repair work would be nice.


Magnacut is simple fine carbides and meant to sharpen easily. And again Souper tough for high hrc and edge retention even if you don't care about stainlessness. Tbh I'd love magnacut sanmai or Damascus for something fun. Seen hoss do it a few times.


----------



## DevinT (May 1, 2022)

Larrin has developed three knife steels so far, Niomax, MagnaCut, and ApexUltra.
Hoss


----------



## Troopah_Knives (May 1, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> Magnacut is simple fine carbides and meant to sharpen easily. And again Souper tough for high hrc and edge retention even if you don't care about stainlessness. Tbh I'd love magnacut sanmai or Damascus for something fun. Seen hoss do it a few times.


To be fair regardless of the size of the carbides just the existence of MC-type carbides can make steels feel glassy on non-diamond stones (I haven't had this problem but it is a turn-off for some). Apex Ultra also should have good toughness at higher attainable hardness than MagnaCut (66+ RC). But you are 100% correct about the lower wear resistance nothing beats a decent volume of MC carbide when it comes to increasing wear resistance!


----------



## RockyBasel (May 1, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> Larrin is involved in ApexUltra as well:
> 
> Team | Apex Ultra (apexultrasteel.com)


I understood it’s Marco who is behind the steel…but it does say all three


----------



## RockyBasel (May 1, 2022)

DevinT said:


> Larrin has developed three knife steels so far, Niomax, MagnaCut, and ApexUltra.
> Hoss


Maybe I stand corrected


----------



## DevinT (May 1, 2022)

RockyBasel said:


> Maybe I stand corrected


They approached Larrin about developing a low alloy steel and had some ideas but Larrin designed it.

Hoss


----------



## RockyBasel (May 1, 2022)

DevinT said:


> They approached Larrin about developing a low alloy steel and had some ideas but Larrin designed it.
> 
> Hoss


Thanks - crystal clear


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (May 1, 2022)

A vote for Kippington + ApexUltra


----------



## jedy617 (May 1, 2022)

Let it be known I'm in for Devin with magnacut (even cooler with a dama/ sanmai) and a nice wa handle.


----------



## Knivperson (May 1, 2022)

Kipp hook grind in apexultra


----------



## Luftmensch (May 2, 2022)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> create something completely unique for KKF



How about a burnt chestnut blade with horn ferrule and 66HRC handle? The handle could have a sakai distal taper and be really thin behind the edge??


----------



## Luftmensch (May 2, 2022)

Just throwing this out there:

<arbitrary 'best' steel> + <arbitrary 'best' blacksmith> != best knife

Choose a blacksmith and let them offer you a choice of steels _they_ are happy to work with.... or... Choose an exotic steel and see who might be willing to work with that order.... (they are likely to offer you grinds they are familiar with).

If you are lucky... maybe you can have both... but dont expect it.


----------



## blokey (May 2, 2022)

Delat said:


> Hmmmmmm…..
> 
> View attachment 177414


Between Massdrop, HVB drop and possible Spåre ApexUltra MCX I am probably going to end up on street at the end of this year.


----------



## WifeNotUnderstand (May 2, 2022)

Here is my vote

240*55*200g Iron clad Denka + Moriho convex wide bevel grind + burnt chestnut handle FTW


----------



## MarcelNL (May 2, 2022)

Why not ask a few makers what they envision to be a worthy object for a drop? (like what Luftmensch suggested)


----------



## Mariner (May 2, 2022)

blokey said:


> View attachment 177523



When I saw this in Mert's stories, I assumed he had been approached by KKF already to do it haha


----------



## LostHighway (May 2, 2022)

I'm fairly certain that a @Kippington massdrop for his hook grind is a total non-starter based on his earlier responses to that proposal. His standard grind in 52100 might be a topic for the triumvirate to talk to him about. I have no idea what his response might be.

Even the European makers don't have ApexUltra yet although they are supposed to get a very limited amount later this month. I believe some of that is already committed for auction knives to benefit the Ukrainians. At present there appear to only be distributors for ApexUltra set up in Europe, the UK, and North American. I think the Oz smiths will probably have to wait.

I think an iron clad gyuto in CruForge V might be an interesting choice for option 3 (mini drop by up-and-coming smith(s)). It is an excellent forgeable steel that will probably become permanently unobtainium soon and several North American makers already have experience with it.
Edit: Knife Steel Nerds CruForge V link


----------



## ethompson (May 2, 2022)

MagnaCut / wrought iron San mai 300mm workhorse gyutos please. Business at the edge, party on the clad.


----------



## Troopah_Knives (May 2, 2022)

ethompson said:


> MagnaCut / wrought iron San mai 300mm workhorse gyutos please. Business at the edge, party on the clad.


I could be wrong but I would suspect may not be possible. Wrought iron likes to forge weld at really hot temps (over 2300 ˚F) but it is quite possible that MagnaCut exhibits hot shortness when heated that high (over 2300 ˚F).


----------



## ethompson (May 2, 2022)

Troopah_Knives said:


> I could be wrong but I would suspect may not be possible. Wrought iron likes to forge weld at really hot temps (over 2300 ˚F) but it is quite possible that MagnaCut exhibits hot shortness when heated that high (over 2300 ˚F).


How sad


----------



## Tea_Hills (May 2, 2022)

I'd be all over a Devin Magnacut.


----------



## YG420 (May 2, 2022)

Crossing my fingers for a Devin drop!


----------



## Giovanny Torres (May 2, 2022)

Devin will be awesome in magnacut, but I'll be happy in any steel.


----------



## jedy617 (May 2, 2022)

Would be cool for Devin Dama magnacut and maybe a cheaper option of unlaminated as well, since normally there there are 2 choices on the massdrop. That way people just concerned with performance will be happy, but some people who want something a little extra can get it!


----------



## Luftmensch (May 2, 2022)

LostHighway said:


> I'm fairly certain that a @Kippington massdrop for his hook grind is a total non-starter based on his earlier responses to that proposal.



I believe the minimum order for the hook grind is 100 units... @Kippington will then provide a 30% discount




ian said:


> I nominate you to ask @Kippington if he’d be willing to make 100 of those in the next 9 months.





rmrf said:


> Don't forget to ask for a 30% discount.



....



Kippington said:


>


----------



## RockyBasel (May 2, 2022)

Soon to be revealed….by the end of the week hopefully


----------



## Knivperson (May 2, 2022)

F u c k edge retention anyway. I wanna sharpen!


----------



## M1k3 (May 3, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> F u c k edge retention anyway. I wanna sharpen!


Hmmm.... @Isasmedjan SerbIan Cleaver in mild steel?


----------



## esoo (May 3, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> F u c k edge retention anyway. I wanna sharpen!



So using @Larrin edge retention data, you'd like a #6 cleaver (225x105) in 8670 hardened at 56HRC. Should need lots of sharpening and the height gives you life.


----------



## BillHanna (May 3, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Hmmm.... @Isasmedjan SerbIan Cleaver in mild steel?


With the fingerbang hole.


----------



## esoo (May 3, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> F u c k edge retention anyway. I wanna sharpen!



On the opposite end of this, I would purchase a nakiri (185x55) made of unclad REX121 at HRC70. Not sure what the cost would be for a knifemakers's soul to grind that blade out however.


----------



## M1k3 (May 3, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> With the fingerbang hole.


As if there's any other way?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 3, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Hmmm.... @Isasmedjan SerbIan Cleaver in mild steel?





BillHanna said:


> With the fingerbang hole.



And a burlap canvas micarta handle please.


----------



## tostadas (May 3, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> And a burlap canvas micarta handle please.


Don't forget the sticker. Must have the sticker


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 3, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Don't forget the sticker. Must have the sticker



Maybe as a KKF exclusive, it could also smell like smoke for a week?


----------



## Naftoor (May 3, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> And a burlap canvas micarta handle please.




I…I would unironically actually like a natural canvas micarta handle.  It’d patina the the same way the blade would over years of use and show some character


----------



## M1k3 (May 3, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Maybe as a KKF exclusive, it could also smell like smoke for a week?


And have @Isasmedjan pose like TF and put it on the knife box.

#RunicDeadInsideStare


----------



## Knivperson (May 3, 2022)

esoo said:


> So using @Larrin edge retention data, you'd like a #6 cleaver (225x105) in 8670 hardened at 56HRC. Should need lots of sharpening and the height gives you life.


Thinking more like a 360x200 cleaver made out of sandstone. Or just a bag full of sand maybe. Or a bag of vacuum (?!) .... Okay went a bit too far down that road.


----------



## esoo (May 3, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> Thinking more like a 360x200 cleaver made out of sandstone. Or just a bag full of sand maybe. Or a bag of vacuum (?!) .... Okay went a bit too far down that road.



Kiln fire that sandstone and it could be a self-sharpening knife/waterstone....


----------



## esoo (May 4, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Hmmm.... @Isasmedjan SerbIan Cleaver in mild steel?



Steel looks pretty mild to me


----------



## M1k3 (May 4, 2022)

esoo said:


> Steel looks pretty mild to me
> View attachment 177924


----------



## MSicardCutlery (May 4, 2022)

How about an elemental sodium cleaver? Could make for an interesting patina, though perhaps not long lasting.


----------



## Larrin (May 4, 2022)

DevinT said:


> Larrin developed ApexUltra for the other two guys involved in the project.
> 
> Hoss


I want to emphasize that ApexUltra has been a team project along with Marco and Tobias. Yes I came up with the composition but we have made every decision together and Marco and Tobias are leading the project as much as I am.


----------



## Helicon (May 4, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> How about an elemental sodium cleaver? Could make for an interesting patina, though perhaps not long lasting.


That's a truly combustible suggestion.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (May 4, 2022)

esoo said:


> Steel looks pretty mild to me
> View attachment 177924



I detect some enmity toward the noble Serbian cleaver. Sad.


----------



## MarcelNL (May 4, 2022)

I opt for a plasma wand, why has nobody come up with a kitchen version of the surgeon's electrical magical wand (read; knife, with or without freq modulation that would allow you to sever a liver without damaging the veins)?


----------



## Knivperson (May 4, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> I opt for a plasma wand, why has nobody come up with a kitchen version of the surgeon's electrical magical wand (read; knife, with or without freq modulation that would allow you to sever a liver without damaging the veins)?


Maybe with some fava beans and a nice glass of chianti...


----------



## hendrix (Jul 25, 2022)

Since ApexUltra has been brought up in this thread, I just noticed this ApexUltra IG post.


----------



## blokey (Jul 25, 2022)

hendrix said:


> Since ApexUltra has been brought up in this thread, I just noticed this ApexUltra IG post.


Really high praise coming from him... Looking forward to all the drops.


----------

